# Hoyt ION-X vs. HPX risers?



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Can anyone please share the differences in balance, and over-all shooting qualities of these two risers??...or even as compared to the Hoyt Formula RX riser??...In Hoyt's literature, the new ION X is said to have a "neutral balance, and controlled shot sequence", and a much slimmer grip,...but it seems to me (Having owned 3 Hoyt risers with TEC bridge design) that the TEC bridge adds extra weight behind the archers hand, and also makes the risers very stiff...Too stiff for me, in the example of the AeroTec risers...I'm leaning heavily toward the Formula HPX riser for this reason, but if anyone has shot both risers, can You please elaborate as to how these two risers are different, and possibly give some info on what kind of "FEEL" these risers have at the shot??..Both "Pro's" and "Cons" of these two newer offerings from Hoyt will be greatly appreciated...To me, these risers are a good bit of money to buy without shooting either of them beforehand, and as such I'm not looking to be sorry that I bought one...I personally like a riser that is lively in hand at the shot, but without being harsh, or much side-ways movement, having much after-shot vibration..Basically, just jump straight toward the target, and then settle down....Thanks in advance for any info....Take care!.........Harperman


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I've owned both and I think the IONX is a better shooting riser....I shoot 3-D and dots so I don't shoot past 50 yards....the IONX does have a much slimmer grip a d it's easier to repeat your grip every time.


Dewayne


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I like how snappy it is, especially with foam f7s. Essentially its just a stiff Hpx (which is already pretty stiff). The hpx and ion have less deflex which allows them to pull more energy from the limbs. Though some have said that it comes at the slight cost of stability and 'forgiveness' in the shot. But with the prevalence of the ion at the world cup, it doesn't seem to really matter.

Also hoyt limb poundage ratings are for bolts in mid position. With the ion and hpx, its with the bolt all the way out so keep that in mind!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks to both of You for the replies, I appreciate it...I had a 27" Formula RX, and thought highly of it, I've got the "Go Ahead" to buy myself a brand spanking new riser for my birthday...Leaning heavily toward the ION X, but to be honest, that riser is as ugly as a mud fence to my eyes, and I am concerned about needing extra weight out front, to compensate for the extra weight in the rear of the grip...And with the bow shooting a bit harshly, like my old AeroTec risers...Decisions, decisions!......Thanks again...Take care......Harperman


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Basically the same thing geometry wise according to Hoyt. Differences are the ION has a slimmer grip area for a more comfortable grip, (so some people say) it has the TEC bar on the belly reduces the vibration and shot reaction as well as making the riser more centrally balanced. I believe the formula limb pocket has been deepened to further reduce vibration and reduce limb torque also.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ha. I thought it was ugly too. Then it grew on me, and in person it looks pretty cool (2D doesn't do it justice). The weight issue isn't really that big of a deal. The limb bolts are moved forward so you probably end up with negligible front/back weight difference as compared to an RX. The tec brace is off-center, so that in combination with a sight, might mean you'd want to counter balance it left/right.


----------

